
Show HN: Cedreo – Home construction drawings and 3D models - cedreo
https://cedreo.com/en/
======
RickS
I'm about to move into a new (to me) house, and typically 3D model my place by
hand so I can do stuff like this. Definitely interested in taking this for a
spin.

Heads up: when I tried to sign up, I got "Uncaught (in promise) null" in the
console. The login form was stuck on "Please wait while processing your
subscription..." This appears to be an issue with something involving
hubspot's CTA tracking JS. Could be a problem if users with adblock can't
complete signup (unless that's by design).

The following were blocked by content blockers:

GET
[https://www.googletagmanager.com/gtag/js?id=UA-113086282-1](https://www.googletagmanager.com/gtag/js?id=UA-113086282-1)
net::ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT GET [https://snap.licdn.com/li.lms-
analytics/insight.min.js](https://snap.licdn.com/li.lms-
analytics/insight.min.js) net::ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT GET
[https://js.hsadspixel.net/fb.js](https://js.hsadspixel.net/fb.js)
net::ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT GET [https://js.hs-
analytics.net/analytics/1556347500000/4358184....](https://js.hs-
analytics.net/analytics/1556347500000/4358184.js)

~~~
netsharc
Google SketchUp works really well for me. I've done it for the last 2
apartments I've lived in, and even shared the file with the tenants moving in
after me.

Edit: saw the video on the site, ok with SketchUp I just draw the floorplans,
but it does have IKEA furniture in its online library which I can import, so I
can try layouts on screen instead of in real life.

~~~
d-sc
FYI, Trimble bought SketchUp from Google so it’s technically no longer ‘Google
Sketchup’.

------
jacquesm
I use lego blocks, scale 20 cm (8") / stud, which seems to work quite well.

------
ge0
Sweet Home 3D is my go to tool for home modelling -
[http://www.sweethome3d.com](http://www.sweethome3d.com)

~~~
gregoriol
I do agree, it's really good.

The only thing a bit difficult is to find objects/models to use: the gallery
system in the app doesn't have search/filters and the website does provide a
list and third parties, but overall it's a little bit of work to locate one
precise item you need for your project.

------
anon777778
Since I am in a process of upgrading my house I thought that this could be
quite useful. However, I was unable to use this service.

I tried to sign up, but the Sign up page does not work. I entered email (not
allowing copy paste is a bit annoying) and then clicking 'Sign up!' button
resulted in nothing and clicking more times showed error 'uncaught exception:
null' in the console...

Moreover, there is 'Hurry up! 100% free', but no information about any prices.
This looks shady for me.

~~~
CedreoSupport
Hello, we have an issue with the adblock softwares. Try to turn it off while
subscribing, it should work like a charm :)

------
gedy
Would love to try but sign-ups seem dead: "Sorry, there was an error with your
subscription, please try again."

~~~
CedreoSupport
Hello, we have an issue with the adblock softwares. Try to turn it off while
subscribing, it should work like a charm :)

------
galfarragem
As I understand the market target is the non-professional home builder.
Products for this market are not new and never seemed to be successful.

By the other hand, if you try to capture professional (or even semi-
professional) market share, the quest is not easy also: Sketchup with a
multitude of plugins is hard to beat. Where I see opportunity is on VR
software for drones that could make plans/3D models with minor human input.

Disclaimer: I'm an architect and not in the US, I might be biased.

~~~
ackbar03
If non pro home builders won't be interested in this, where do you feel the
attraction in vr lies? Genuinely interested since i think it's a popular (if
not obvious) idea (I. E. For realty agents, real estate brokers etc).

------
krilly
I would highly recommend SketchUp for this kind of simple 3d 'sketching'. It's
highly intuitive and well documented.

It was bought from Google a while back by a company called Trimble who made it
kind of shit, but there are .exes for Google SketchUp 8 floating around. This
lets you export in a wide variety of formats and runs beautifully in an XP VM
if you are of the Linux persuasion

------
sbhn
Use homeidea3d for free

[https://youtu.be/4U7PVCZwxMk](https://youtu.be/4U7PVCZwxMk)

------
chansiky
I looks like there's a lot of good code in there, and a lot of hard work so
good job thus far. What I want to know is why is it so narrowly focused, as in
all it can do is residential homes specifically, residential homes. Wouldn't
it be better if it were a generic modeller/CAD program?

------
mentos
The “Easy as 1,2,3 steps” part of the video seemed like it was glossing over a
lot of work. “Just add the roof” is a step that I wasn’t convinced by the
video is trivial using your software.

If it is easier to use Cedreo you might consider copy like ‘other home
building apps make you do x to achieve y but with Cedreo it’s just w and z!’

~~~
mickaelcedreo
It depends on the complexity of your roof but we have automatic algorithms to
create roofs depending on your needs

------
olliewagner
What would make this ultra killer is to have a VR component. Imagine being
able to walk around a design (obviously you'd have to be in a large enough
space—basketball court, warehouse, empty parking lot, etc…). You would be able
to experience the design at a human scale.

------
nurettin
I just use sweethome3d to create simple models when doing internal positioning
system demos.

------
con
Any plans to support WebVR or similar? I always thought it would make lots of
sense for real estate companies to allow a VR walkthrough of their properties.

Pretty sure most people would be blown away with a HTC Vive setup to walk
through your future home!

~~~
con
..actually I think I would add a “order VR Kit” button/landing page and just
see if there’s any interest.

Then start shipping a “good-enough” VR headset (possibly branded with your
company) and support for your 3D files.

~~~
amccloud
I can for sure say there is interest! 100% percent on board with getting you
these kits. Email me andrew@basereality.co

------
canada_dry
Decided to check it out. The very first thing I drew, and I'm already
frustrated!

1) Draw a wall (via the mouse) -- it's off by ~3/4'

2) Try to refine its length exact dimension (via keyboard)

Can't?!?

~~~
mickaelcedreo
You can refine the exact length by moving the wall attached to this one with
your keyboard arrows :-)

~~~
canada_dry
Tried again.

So here's my list of frustrations after just 10 mins of use: I'm unable to
refine the dimension of wall by keying it in directly - I must use the mouse
or arrow keys. I couldn't get the dimension of the wall to exactly 11 feet. It
would inexplicably jump from 10 3/4" to 11 1/4" using the mouse of arrow keys!
If I add an extension to an existing wall it immediately merges it. If I
accidentally started to add a wall I couldn't just hit ESC to quit/redo. The
aspect ratio of the grid surface doesn't seem right e.g. a 12 X 10' room looks
almost exactly square on screen.

So... that's all. I won't bother y'all again with my quips. :)

------
BooneJS
Looks great! Our house is about a month from being finished, but I would have
loved mocking up our house as we discussed it.

------
arendtio
Does someone know how I can select multiple walls to move a room?

~~~
mickaelcedreo
You can't do it for the moment but if you want to resize a room, you have a
dedicated tool

------
lmg643
does this support importing revit models? I just paid for a 3d laser scan to
do as-built conditions.

~~~
mickaelcedreo
Unfortunately not for the moment

------
jo-m
This has existed for years:
[https://www.archilogic.com/](https://www.archilogic.com/)

It only allows interiors though AFAIK.

~~~
paulddraper
So....it hasn't _actually_ existed.

~~~
mickaelcedreo
Indeed, no solution exists today to generate high quality renderings of a 3D
house from scratch in less than one hour.

